# Detroit/Ann Arbor Area Gamers: Meet new gamers at our Gameday



## shadowlight (Dec 9, 2003)

If you live in the Detroit / Ann Arbor area and are looking for people to form a gaming group, come to the Detroit Game Day.  It should be a good time and a good place to meet local gamers!


----------



## shadowlight (Jan 9, 2004)

bump!

The gameday is shaping up well!  Come check out the games!


----------



## shadowlight (Jan 16, 2004)

shadowlight said:
			
		

> bump!
> 
> The gameday is shaping up well!  Come check out the games!



 Double post ;-)


----------



## shadowlight (Jan 22, 2004)

shadowlight said:
			
		

> Double post ;-)



 Triple Post!! (aka buhmp)


----------

